# NYC Parking - How to Avoid



## Betty (Mar 8, 2016)

This may be a really wild idea but...Is it possible to avoid parking in NYC by driving to a train station in southwestern CT and parking your car at that station and hopping on the Amtrak into Penn Station? Is that a totally crazy idea? If not, which location would work best? Thanks for any help someone can provide.  Betty


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 8, 2016)

*Avoid Parking in NYC*

Betty, 
I work in NYC (I used to drive in from NJ everyday...I take a bus in now) and your idea is a good one.  Not so much due to the parking, but the traffic insanity in NYC, especially for those who don't drive there often.  Not sure where you are coming from, but there are MANY suburban areas in CT, NY and NJ, where there are train stations with parking.  You don't necessarily need to take an Amtrak train.  The Metro-North commuter trains run from CT and Westchester NY into Grand Central Terminal, a great location to launch your visit to NYC from.  Otherwise, there are plenty of train station options in NJ, with NJ Transit providing direct train service to Penn Station in NYC (assuming that NJ Transit rail workers don't go on strike this Sunday as planned).  

If you need specific places, check the websites for either of those rail systems. IF you have any other questions, let me know.  

Good luck. 
Brian


----------



## Betty (Mar 9, 2016)

Brian,

Thanks for letting me know I'm not totally out of my mind. We'll be coming from RI across CT on Route 95. Can you be a little more specific as to which city/commuter rail station might work best for us?

We will be staying at the Wyndham Midtown 45, so coming into Grand Central Station rather than Penn Station would actually be better since GCS is closer to the Midtown 45.

Any idea how much parking would cost at the metro commuter station and is it safe to leave a car there for 4 days?

We've only been to NYC once before many, many years ago, so I'm trying to make getting in and out of the city as easy as possible for my husband.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 9, 2016)

The very few times I have gone into NYC - I take the train out of Providence.   Granted, we are there only for a night or two, so we don't have a lot of luggage, but it has always been easy to find a cab after we arrive to our hotel and then either walk or cab to where we want to go.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 9, 2016)

Betty said:


> Brian,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know I'm not totally out of my mind. We'll be coming from RI across CT on Route 95. Can you be a little more specific as to which city/commuter rail station might work best for us?
> 
> ...



I live on Long Island and take the ferry from Orient Point to New London CT. Right at the ferry Dock is the New London Train Station and a four story parking garage. Many people leave their cars there and ferry over to LI or  Block Island for a few days. I would feel safe leaving my car there. The station is right off of 95 exit 84?  Amtrack take 2.5 hours. Parking is probably $10 per day. 

If you want to drive further down I suggest New Rochelle NY. 32 minutes on metro north to grand central. New Rochelle is 15-20 minutes further south then Greenwich, CT. 

http://www.newrochelledowntown.com/directory/transportation/

With direct access from the New England Thruway (I-95), Metro-North and Amtrak, Downtown is convenient to the tri-state area. Manhattan is only thirty minutes away by Metro-North Railroad. Amtrak's Northeast corridor service connects Downtown to Washington, DC, Boston and points in between. Limousine service takes passengers from Downtown to the two New York Metropolitan area airports.

New Rochelle Transportation Center
One of the greatest boons to Downtown and the City of New Rochelle in recent years has been the opening of the New Rochelle Transit Center. With its parking garage for over 900 vehicles and authentically renovated station, this facility offers quick Metro-North train service to New York City and Amtrak service to Boston, New York and Washington , D.C. It also houses a bus terminal, accommodating as many as 300 buses per day, and offers taxi and airport limousine service.


----------



## myoakley (Mar 9, 2016)

Betty,
I live in Wilton, CT (Fairfield County) and there are small stations on the New Haven Line where you can still actually park for free! (1 1/2 hr. to Grand Central Station)  If you PM me, I can be more specific.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 9, 2016)

myoakley said:


> Betty,
> I live in Wilton, CT (Fairfield County) and there are small stations on the New Haven Line where you can still actually park for free! (1 1/2 hr. to Grand Central Station)  If you PM me, I can be more specific.



Free is good


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 9, 2016)

I took my then 89 year old aunt to Midtown 45 for 3 nights last May (2015). If you have luggage, take a cab. I drove into the city and parking last year for a Ford Focus was around $65 per day *without* IN and OUT priviledges (with is MORE expensive as they can't "pack in" your car). If auntie had NOT broken her hip 8 months earlier .. I would have taken the TNJ commuter trains into the city from NJ.

Enjoy Midtown 45 ... spend some time up in the lounge on that upper floor... there are only a couple of units per floor and thus, it is quiet. The units are nice. Auntie like the showers and the beds. Great location.


----------



## Betty (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the helpful info. We are beginning to think we may drive to New Haven and take the metro-north into the city. Trying to find out what the cost will be to park our car at the Union Station garage. Sent them an email and waiting to hear back. Hoping they have a multi-day rate and/or a coupon to help keep the cost down.

Although free parking sounds terrific, my husband said he'd prefer to pay to park in a more secure, safer location. I've read that some of the free lots don't have any security personnel around, and leaving the car for a few days in an unfamiliar, unmanned area is a little scary to me.

Taking the Amtrak from Providence is also an option, but the cost is much higher than if we drive part of the way without actually having to drive into or park in NYC.

We're not going until mid-April, so I'm reading all I can to get ideas of what to do and how to save money eating out. We are senior citizens on a budget, so I'm trying to figure out what to do for the three days we'll be there that won't entirely break the bank.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 9, 2016)

We usually drive to Poughkeepsie or Tarrytown, though we are approaching from the opposite direction.  We prefer leaving the car at the station and taking the commuter train, a very scenic ride along the Hudson River, an attraction in itself.  

Our local library offers a museum pass with free admission for the Intrepid aircraft carrier.  Check your local library for similar passes.  The loan period at our library is 3 days, but the late fee is just $5/day, a huge savings over general  admission.

The narrated Circle Line cruises around the harbor are a good value if that interests you.  We enjoyed the Landmark cruise.    

Both of the above are included on the City Pass.  Check it out.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 9, 2016)

1st Class said:


> ...The narrated Circle Line cruises around the harbor are a good value if that interests you.  We enjoyed the Landmark cruise.
> 
> Both of the above are included on the City Pass.  Check it out.



+1 for the Circle Line Cruise.  

Just a heads up that if you Purchase City Pass with a Circle Line Cruise included, when you exchange the City Pass Ticket for the Circle Line Cruise Boarding Pass - if you pay an additional $5 per person at the ticket window, this will get you a Boarding Pass to circumnavigate entire Manhattan Island ( I think that cruise is 3 hours).  It's fun and gives you a different perspective of Manhattan.  Check out the Circle Line Website for the Cruise schedule.


Richard


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2016)

I had found this or something similar for my sister when they drove to NYC twice to find an inexpensive place to park since it shows the daily parking costs of each place in one of the tabs and you can put in your dates/ times and get a total estimate.  This way you can trade off on location vs cost..

http://nyc.bestparking.com/

Once you find a few you like, I would suggest you give them a call to verify whatever you need i.e. does price include in and our, ...  Most charge a $10-15 supplement for SUVs.

Note some are coupon rates and you may have to print off a coupon / quote to get the rates.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 10, 2016)

Betty said:


> Thanks everyone for the helpful info. We are beginning to think we may drive to New Haven and take the metro-north into the city. Trying to find out what the cost will be to park our car at the Union Station garage. Sent them an email and waiting to hear back. Hoping they have a multi-day rate and/or a coupon to help keep the cost down.



This is what we always do.  It's 2 hours from our house in VT to the New Haven train station, and there are tons of choices for trains (that don't always stop at some of the smaller stations).  The parking garage attached to the train station is very secure - police station is right across the street.  However, sometimes it's full but there are several other garages and outdoor lots a few blocks away, where I've also parked without any  issues.  That garage is $18 a day, or the Temple Street one is $16 a day.  The surface lots are cheaper but I forget by how much.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Being an ex New Yorker, I would park on the street on the upper east side (80's), the alternate street parking ends  Friday at 1:00 pm. I would get there 
about 12:30 and wait until 1:00. This strategy is only good for weekend visits, 
though but that is all I need.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 10, 2016)

Not worth the aggravation driving and parking in Manhattan not that bad.
Try the west 60's for parking.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 10, 2016)

e.bram said:


> Not worth the aggravation driving and parking in Manhattan not that bad.
> Try the west 60's for parking.



They don't want to drive all the way in. Westchester, lower CT is where they are looking.


----------



## Betty (Mar 10, 2016)

My husband really doesn't want to drive into NYC, so we've decided to park in New Haven and take the metro-north. Thanks to those who suggested the Metro. Didn't realize that was an option so far from the city. Always thought Amtrak was the only train into NYC that far east.

And thanks to MaryH for the parking website. If driving into the city was an option for us, that would be a good place to check out since parking at the Midtown 45 is outrageously expensive. Perhaps it will be helpful to someone else who doesn't mind driving in the city.

Probably looking at taking one of the late morning trains into GCT. Will having a couple of small rolling suitcases create a problem for getting on and off the train and finding seats? Haven't ridden a train in such a long time, I'm hoping we don't have too much trouble now that we are in our "golden years." Moving quickly isn't as easy as it used to be, and young people nowadays always seem to be in such a hurry.

I've been looking at the Circle Line website and will probably take one of their cruises. Anyone know if the shorter semi-circle cruise is called the Landmark cruise? Definitely want to see the Statue of Liberty up close. Is it better to take a taxi to their dock or will a subway take us there?

Would also love to eat in Chinatown and/or Little Italy. Any suggestions? Nothing fancy...just somewhere casual with good, reasonably priced food. Is that asking too much? Any good ones near the Midtown 45?

As you can see, I'm a bit overwhelmed with all this planning. I really appreciate the help you've all given me so far. Thanks, Betty


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 11, 2016)

Betty said:


> I've been looking at the Circle Line website and will probably take one of their cruises. Anyone know if the shorter semi-circle cruise is called the Landmark cruise? Definitely want to see the Statue of Liberty up close. Is it better to take a taxi to their dock or will a subway take us there?



We took the Liberty cruise, which goes down the Hudson and past the statue with a nice view of that and the World Trade Center. It fit our schedule better than the Landmark cruise that also goes up the East River, then returns.

We walked about 1 1/2 miles from our house to the train station, then walked from Penn station to Rockefeller Center. After lunch, we walked to the Circle Line. We planned on taking a cab to Mid-town, but the rush hour traffic wasn't moving and a cabbie quoted $30 so we walked. In the evening we walked to the theater to see the play Beautiful, which was terrific. We then walked back to the hotel.


----------



## mbh (Mar 11, 2016)

*Luggage*

Metro North has luggage racks above the seats. The seats are 2 on one side and 3 on the other. Plenty of room.


----------



## Betty (Mar 11, 2016)

That's great news about the luggage racks. I was hoping we wouldn't have to squeeze the cases around our legs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 11, 2016)

The Landmark Cruise will go past the Statue of Liberty 2x, on the way out and again on the way back in, and they slow and stop momentarily for photos.  The skyline views of Manhattan and Brooklyn are stunning from the boat.  The narration is informative and highly entertaining making the 1 1/2 hours go pretty fast!  They also offer a professional photo package which is a nice memento of the trip.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 12, 2016)

Betty said:


> ...
> 
> I've been looking at the Circle Line website and will probably take one of their cruises. Anyone know if the shorter semi-circle cruise is called the Landmark cruise? Definitely want to see the Statue of Liberty up close. Is it better to take a taxi to their dock or will a subway take us there?...



Hi Betty,

You have several options to get to Pier 83 where the Circle Line is located - Subway won't take you directly there but will get you close. Depending on where you are coming from - take the A, C, E, 1, 2, 3, 7, S, N, Q, or R trains to Times Square 42nd Street and then Walk or take the bus to 12th Avenue. 

Circle Line is located on Manhattan's West Side at 42nd Street and 12th Avenue.  You can take the M42 or M50 bus and get off at the last stop 42nd Street and 12th Avenue and walk across the street to Circle Line.

As you probably know it's much more convenient to get a MetroCard to travel on the subway and buses in Manhattan. If you're 65 or more, you can get a reduced-fare MetroCard.  For More info, see http://web.mta.info/metrocard/


Have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## mbh (Mar 14, 2016)

*Metrocard*

A 65 and over Metrocard has to be applied for in advance. You need to send in an application with a photo. Using the link in the previous post, click on reduced fare metro cards for all the specifics. If you are getting a regular Metrocard you can buy one at the Metro North station you are getting on at, from the same machine that sells the Metro North train tickets.


----------



## Betty (Mar 15, 2016)

*Senior Reduced-Fare MetroCard*

We are thinking about buying a 7-day unlimited-ride MetroCard for our trip to NYC. 

Am I correct in understanding that when we apply for a senior citizen reduced-fare MetroCard by mail, we will receive an empty card within 2-4 weeks, and we will then pay the $15.50 reduced fee to activate the card once we are in the city either at a ticket booth or at the self-help machines in the stations.

Does anyone know if this is the case? Will this card also give us unlimited use of the buses except during rush hours?

I realize that taking the subway still requires a fair amount of walking, so not sure if we should skip it entirely and just take taxies, although I'm sure that would be a much more expensive alternative. What to do.....


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 16, 2016)

Betty said:


> We are thinking about buying a 7-day unlimited-ride MetroCard for our trip to NYC.
> 
> I realize that taking the subway still requires a fair amount of walking, so not sure if we should skip it entirely and just take taxies, although I'm sure that would be a much more expensive alternative. What to do.....



When I mentioned in my prior post that the cabbie wanted $30 to take us about 1 1/2 miles across town from Circle Line to Mid-town, that was because of rush hour, plus I suspect that he was a gypsy cab. When we left the boat, cabbies were there soliciting riders. There were plenty of people behind us, so I suspect he didn't want to take a low fare so soon.

Usually under normal circumstances, cabs aren't very costly.  Weekend traffic isn't too bad.


----------



## mike130 (Mar 16, 2016)

Don’t bother with the Senior Metro Card.  You can’t use it between 6 a.m. to 10 am and 3 p.m. to 7 p.m.  You also have to pay $1.35, exact change, every time you use the bus.  No free rides.  If you plan on using mass transit a lot go with the unlimited if not put $20 on a metro card and if the balance gets low put another $10 on it. Also up to four people can use the same card.  Unlimited, only one person can use the card.  If you use the card to take the train you can transfer to a bus for free, within two hours of the original swipe and vice versa.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 29, 2016)

Hope I'm not too late! My favorite place in Chinatown is Shanghai Asian Manor on Mott Street. Fantastic dumplings!


----------



## Betty (Apr 1, 2016)

*Venturing out at night*

Thanks, whackymother. You're not too late. We're not leaving for a couple of weeks. Will a subway from GCT get us fairly close to that restaurant or would a taxi be better? We will be there during the week. Should we stick with just visiting Chinatown during the day? I admit to being a little leery about venturing out anywhere at night.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 1, 2016)

Betty said:


> Thanks, whackymother. You're not too late. We're not leaving for a couple of weeks. Will a subway from GCT get us fairly close to that restaurant or would a taxi be better? We will be there during the week. Should we stick with just visiting Chinatown during the day? I admit to being a little leery about venturing out anywhere at night.


Most anywhere on Manhattan below 125 is safe most of the time. 
Certainly Chinatown is.


----------



## Here There (Apr 2, 2016)

wackymother said:


> My favorite place in Chinatown is Shanghai Asian Manor on Mott Street. Fantastic dumplings!


If we're talking about Soup Dumplings (aka xiao long bao) the black truffle version served at Shanghai Asian Cuisine (14 Elizabeth) is truly from another world.
https://spoonuniversity.com/place/8-of-nycs-best-soup-dumpling-spots/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 2, 2016)

Here There said:


> If we're talking about Soup Dumplings (aka xiao long bao) the black truffle version served at Shanghai Asian Cuisine (14 Elizabeth) is truly from another world.
> https://spoonuniversity.com/place/8-of-nycs-best-soup-dumpling-spots/



Hi Here There,

Thanks for the Soup Dumpling Link!


Richard


----------



## Betty (Apr 3, 2016)

*Soup Dumplings Sound Yummy*

Never heard of soup dumplings until wackymother's earlier post. Of course I've had other types of dumplings like the ones in wonton soup. Definitely think it's something I'd like to try. Just hope I can eat them without burning my mouth and having soup run down my chin.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 3, 2016)

You can take the 6 train from Grand Central to Chinatown. The Chinatown stop is Canal Street. Very safe and takes about 20 minutes. (Remember you're going downtown, toward Brooklyn.) 

Don't take a cab, it will cost a fortune!


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 3, 2016)

*Helpful Source*

Even after all these years, I continue to be awed and delighted by the amount of help members offer to one another.  You can get help and/or advice on any subject, I think.  You guys are great!


----------



## Betty (Apr 4, 2016)

*Tuggers are Great!*

I totally agree with Jaybee. Everyone has been so generous with info to help me plan our getaway to NYC. A big THANK YOU to you all. Betty


----------



## wackymother (Apr 4, 2016)

Here There said:


> If we're talking about Soup Dumplings (aka xiao long bao) the black truffle version served at Shanghai Asian Cuisine (14 Elizabeth) is truly from another world.
> https://spoonuniversity.com/place/8-of-nycs-best-soup-dumpling-spots/



They have very good soup dumplings at Shanghai Asian Manor (which has the same owners and menu as Shanghai Asian Cuisine), but I like the little soup BUNS they have. Here's the menu:

http://www.shanghaiasiancuisine.com/main/menu/SAM_Menu_201508.pdf

My little soup buns are number three under Appetizers and Dim Sum. The buns come out in a dish shaped like a boat.


----------



## Here There (Apr 4, 2016)

wackymother said:


> My little soup buns are number three under Appetizers and Dim Sum.



Thanks for the tip that these 2 places are related...my black truffle tiny buns/dumplings are item number 2A!


----------

